# Another weekend done ... how did you do.



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll start it off.

Worked Friday and Saturday.

32 hours driven.

$551. Net profit

Not great bout $15./hr

Not terrible either.

Old Town Scottsdale off season

You?


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

.5 hr lyft
.5 hr poober

7 miles 

$18 gross

2$ cash tip.....poober

Home in time to watch a Tony **** debacle.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'll start it off.
> 
> Worked Friday and Saturday.
> 
> ...


How do you compute your profit? Do you exclude gas and mileage expenses? If all those items are excluded, you had a pretty good weekend


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

worked 12 hours this week, 4 on labor day(6pm-10pm), 4 friday night(7pm-11pm), and 4 saturday morning(615am-1015am) made $490. friday drove 8 total fares, 2 were over 30 miles each and were over $60 each. if i didnt have an event i needed to attend on saturday night, i would have worked as well. going to hit the road all weekend this weekend. dodgers/ giants games friday and saturday night will put surge high.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver. 10 hours this week. $38.7 gross hourly. $29.2 net hourly (pretax). 175 miles. 21 fares.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

Los Angeles - 3 hours Friday - 6 hours Saturday - 3 hours Sunday = $171.00 Total Fares - 210 miles driven - Net after gas, commission and phone fee $97.00 - $8.00/hr (pretax) I only had 15 trips -


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Chicago - 2 days, Saturday and Sunday.

*Saturday 9am-10:30pm, with about 3 hours of breaks peppered in.*
160 miles in 10.5 hours.
$190 in net fares, after uber's cut, 21 trips total, 2 cancellations.
less 89.60 in IRS mileage = 100.40
less 1/2 0f payroll tax* = 7.68
Total = $92.72, or $8.83 per hour before taxes

*Sunday 9-11:30*
56 miles in 2.5 hours
$120 in net fares, after uber's but, 4 trips total
less 31.36 in IRS mileage = 88.64
less 1/2 0f payroll tax* = 6.78
Total = 81.85, or $32.75 per hour before taxes

Two day total:
13 hours total
310 in net fares
less 121 in mileage
about 13.42/hour after taxes

*this method makes the per hour rate comparable to an actual W-2 job, since at those jobs, the pay (e.g., $10/hour) reflects the amount you make prior to your side of the payroll tax and income tax. When you are self employed, you pay the employer and employee side of the equation, so to compare apples to apples, only take 1/2 of the 15.3% self employment tax.

Needless to say, the surge really helped. Sad that you have to gouge consumers just to make a living.

Oh, I also got about $25 in tips, too. That brings the average up about $2/hr.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4 shifts, th-fr-sa-su
866 miles
43 hours
$558.00 net from uber -$216.00 fuel/maint
$7.95 per hour before taxes

below minimum wage in California


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

At its best, most drivers will never set the world on fire driving. What you can do, is try to find something to occupy your time between rides. Get a tablet, read a book. Try do develop some other method of making money while you have dead time. Expand your knowledge base with short videos on TED or KhanAcademy (www.ted.com, https://www.khanacademy.org/).

Or simply relax. My 9-5 pays the bills, but for some reason, when I was in law school I had this bizarre desire to drive a cab. I like driving and the people, which is why I typically only drive 10 hours per week, which usually nets me an extra $200 or so per week, which I use to pay my ridiculous garage space and some of my rent. I automatically put 25% of my net pay into an emergency fund, 25% into the stock market, and the remaining goes towards bills. I'm able to do work stuff while in my car, so it works out pretty well.

And in case anyone accuses me of being an Uber employee, for sounding somewhat uber-friendly, then allow me to clarify: TK can SMD.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

11 hours
9 trips/ 137 miles
$224.24 in fares - 20% = 179.39 
- $10.00 phone fee = $169.39
$15.00/hr
plus my tips which were unusually high at $50.00


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Went "out driving" from about 10:00 Saturday night to 4:30 Sunday morning, mainly in a guarantee area 20+ miles away. Had ten trips during that period, totaling $308.53 including a 20-mile, 4x surge fare for $203.64 and a whopping $1 tip. Add to that three other fares, Friday night on the way home from work, earlier Saturday night while at home, and Sunday afternoon while at home, totalling $34.67. My net after Uber's cut, sales tax, and tolls was $234.75, or about $31.30 an hour before expenses and income tax; $161.64 or $21.55 an hour in-pocket.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> How do you compute your profit? Do you exclude gas and mileage expenses? If all those items are excluded, you had a pretty good weekend


Yeah I uber during week. On weekend I lease a cab so I just subtract my lease, gas, coffee, cigarettes, pizza and gum from my gross to get my net.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Went "out driving" from about 10:00 Saturday night to 4:30 Sunday morning, mainly in a guarantee area 20+ miles away. Had ten trips during that period, totaling $308.53 including a 20-mile, 4x surge fare for $203.64 and a whopping $1 tip. Add to that three other fares, Friday night on the way home from work, earlier Saturday night while at home, and Sunday afternoon while at home, totalling $34.67. My net after Uber's cut, sales tax, and tolls was $234.75, or about $31.30 an hour before expenses and income tax; $161.64 or $21.55 an hour in-pocket.


Seems like hitting those good runs on a big surge make all the difference. What would happen if it didn't surge? That's what keeps me in the cab on weekends lol.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I risked it to get that fare; drove 20 minutes and ignored or cancelled around a dozen non-surge pings. The rider was a pain in the ass with her pin out in the bay, and I got a 1* for my trouble, but it was well worth it. If I hadn't chased the surge I would have had about $40 in non-surge fares, all drunk college students and very heavy police presence.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

Worked about 2-3 hours made 93 gross


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Seems like hitting those good runs on a big surge make all the difference. What would happen if it didn't surge? That's what keeps me in the cab on weekends lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> How can you tell when its a surge?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I am sorry to say this but you guys are running yourselfs and your cars to the ground with these prices. 
I'd def chase the surge pricing to make my time worthwhile . My 2 cents


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont know how many hours i worked... But my fare was of $965.94 and i didn't work on friday night and saturday night.... my total pay was of $787.83, my best payout so far but i drove around 1100 miles and spent around $113 dollars on gas as u can see on the picture...


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

so in 1 week you depreciated your cars value for a months use they'd charge you for a months lease for the elantra.
lease is what u pay for depreciation on a vehicle,allowed mostly at 10k-12k miles per year.
in 12 weeks if you average 1000 a week you are depreciating your cars value as much as a years worth of driving.
a 2014 elantra is $179 a month to lease.so in 4 weeks your car loses close to $720 in its value.


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

toi said:


> so in 1 week you depreciated your cars value for a months use they'd charge you for a months lease for the elantra.
> lease is what u pay for depreciation on a vehicle,allowed mostly at 10k-12k miles per year.
> in 12 weeks if you average 1000 a week you are depreciating your cars value as much as a years worth of driving.
> a 2014 elantra is $179 a month to lease.so in 4 weeks your car loses close to $720 in its value.


sadly... i love being a car shared driver...


----------

